

NanoVM - Java for the AVR - coderdude
http://www.harbaum.org/till/nanovm/index.shtml

======
th0ma5
Does this count as "mobile", and would Oracle have arguably the same patent
objections to a non-Oracle but compatible VM? Reminds me of the promise of
JINI, at least with hobbyists. The pros that I know that use microcontrollers
want actually _less_ cruft between them an the circuit, and have expressed to
me that the lack of good sub-millisecond timing of AVR, and other stuff in the
standard image, puts AVR at a disadvantage for efficient embedded devices.

